# Tv Mod, Deck And Drawer For The Bed



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

When ever I tow either our old tent trailer or the new outback, I always use the horizontal 2x6 sockets in the bed of the silverado and put to install a deck to put the camping gear on. I also have a "drawer" that I slide under it. I put fire wood, chairs, awnings or anything else that will fit in the drawer so I can pull the stuff out easily. Since I traded in the old silverado for and new one, which has a shorter bed, I had to make a new deck and drawer combo. The first set was thrown together on a whim and was pretty rough. I decided to build them a little sturdier this time.

First put the 2x6s in, slide in the deck, unfold the sides and put in the drawer. When I take it out for storage, I leave it standing on the front end where I have installed nylon clair glides. The 2x6s fit inside the frame and the deck is held over them with a cleat that has a integral bolt. The whole thing slides across the garage floor on the glides. I coated everything with spar urethane to keep the OSB from swelling if it ever gets wet.

Here is my creation.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

That's really a good idea. I just hate to get in the back of the TV on my hands and knees to get something (bad back). I'll have to do something like this.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Very nice work sir! I am in the process of building a "bed slide", very similar to what you have constructed. I have an older flairside Ford (aka step side) with a narrow bed. I have a tonneau cover that does not lift up, so access to the bed is limited. I have found several mods out there, with one sheet of plywood rides across another on a pair of nylon appliance wheels (12 or so). More or less like a huge morgue box, so I can access the front of the storage area. I am building mine out of PT plywood though, as it has a higher propensity to adverse weather. Did you use any kind of wheels under the slide, or does it just slide on the bed liner?


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Very nice. But if you're lazy or just not good with tools. Go to www.truckvault.com and they can do one like this for your truck. ---Mike


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We have a truckvault in our shift commanders vehicle (Expedition) and they are very well built- but very $$$$. I'm just trying to make something useful, and keep the cost under what I paid for my ole beater.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Don't just hate people who have everything ship shape! Look how clean and uncluttered his garage is! No sawdust on the floor, no tools spilling all over the place! How do ya do that? I bet he wears clean underwear everyday!
P.S. I like the box, if I can find my tools I am gonna make me one!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

When I went back and read the way I posted that it made it sound as though I may have been implying that you "Calvin&Hobbs" were lazy. It was not ment that way at all. I was only trying to put out good info for the group to use in case anyone else was interested. My appologies if I offended. --Mike


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

sunnybrook29 said:


> When I went back and read the way I posted that it made it sound as though I may have been implying that you "Calvin&Hobbs" were lazy. It was not ment that way at all. I was only trying to put out good info for the group to use in case anyone else was interested. My appologies if I offended. --Mike


No worries Mike- never even crossed my mind. I did think that you spoke to my DW though....


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, I am an Engineer. If you have flown a wide body Boeing airplane that has been built in the past ten years, I probably had something to do with building it. Yes, I hate a mess in the garage. I could have bought a truck vault but I would rather have the satisfaction of designing and building it myself.

There are no wheels. I like the drop in bed liners for several reasons. One of which is that just about anything slides on them.


----------

